# Dual: Rythmik F12 or LFM-1+ ??



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just wondering what would be overall more satisfiying for: HT 70% , Music 30%.

Room is in basement :4000cf with opening for staircase only ??


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

randyc1 said:


> Just wondering what would be overall more satisfiying for: HT 70% , Music 30%.
> 
> Room is in basement :4000cf with opening for staircase only ??


For such a large place with home theater use I'd expect a the FV12 to be a better choice than either. That port will give you that extra performance at 20-30hz where it counts in a movie. Of course if you really must have sealed I would lean toward the Rythmik, but for HT I personally prefer ported subs. For Music I prefer sealed because the 20-30hz is rarely needed.


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if the FV 12 is tighter than the LFM-1+ , the reason i did'nt include the FV 12 was that i don't like the looks of it !


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

randyc1 said:


> I wonder if the FV 12 is tighter than the LFM-1+ , the reason i did'nt include the FV 12 was that i don't like the looks of it !


If looks could kill. Tightness comes with proper size, tuning and placement. I'd lean toward the Rhythmik.


----------

